# Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,

im Forum www.europe-yacht.de habe ich folgenden Beitrag gefunden:

_Abgeschickt von sailfisch am 15 Dezember, 2004 um 12:35:02

Antwort auf: Re: Zu Weihnachten einen Blue Marlin? von Daniel, Lanzarote Puerto Calero am 11 Dezember, 2004 um 22:32:35:

wie sich die geschichte doch wieder und immer wieder wiederholt.
allem anschein nach hat Herr van Gee aus seinen lügengeschichten der vergangenheit absolut nichts gelernt.
schon wieder postet er als "fishbuster" seine ammenmärchen um sich dann als ein anderer member selbst zu beweihräuchern.
in diesem fall nennt er sich diesesmal "daniel" aus puerto calero.
zum glück ist Herr van Gee aber nicht besonders intelligent,denn wie wäre es sonst zu erklären,das er hier-> http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41444 <-genau die selben beiden postings unter seinen echten namen verbreitet.....
"daniel" und "fishbuster" sind also wieder einmal ein und dieselbe person.
lügen haben kurze beine (Herr van Gee ist nur 1,50 m gross) 
nehmt euch also vor diesem münchhausen in acht

TL der sailfisch _ 

Dieser Beitrag ist aber nicht von mir! Daraufhin habe ich folgenden Beitrag in dieses Forum gesetzt:

_Abgeschickt von Kai Jendrusch = Anglerboard Sailfisch am 15 Dezember, 2004 um 22:31:15

Antwort auf: Re: Zu Weihnachten einen Blue Marlin? von sailfisch am 15 Dezember, 2004 um 12:35:02:

Liebe Freunde des Big Game,
ich darf darauf hinweisen, daß der vorstehende Beitrag von Sailfisch nicht von mir ist. Ich weise desalb darauf hin, weil einige Kollegen mich als Moderator des Big Game Forums des Anglerboardes, wo ich unter Sailfisch registriert bin, kennen.
Zum Thema kann ich nichts beitragen, weil ich die Beteiligten nicht persönlich kenne!

Ich wünsche alle Freunde des Big Games tight lines _ 

Und folgende Mail an den Vogel gesandt:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Kollege,

Sie haben im Big Game Forum unter europe-yacht.de den NickName Sailfisch verwendet. Dies steht Ihnen selbstredend frei. Ich werde aber den Verdacht nicht los, daß Sie bewußt „meinen“ NickName verwendet haben, weil ich als Moderator des Big Game Forums des Anglerboards eine gewisse Reputation genieße. Sollte sich dieser Eindruck in weiteren Postings verstärken, so behalte ich mir rechtliche Schritte vor.
Sollte es sich nur um einen ungewollten Zufall handeln, so betrachten Sie diese mail bitte als Gegenstandslos.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kai Jendrusch_

Die Mail kam natürlich zurück, weil es die Mailadresse gar nicht gibt!

Sollte jemand weiter Beiträge finden, welche offensichtlich auf die Verwechselung herauswollen, so bitte ich mich umgehend zu informieren.


----------



## Karstein (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

Na um einen "Zufall" kann es sich beim Nicknamen "Sailfis *c* h" ja wohl nicht handeln...

Erschreckend, was für zwielichtige Energien sich im www so auftun. Ich werde selbstredend mein Augenmerk drauf richten, Kai.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

Moin,

naja, koennte schon Zufall sein. 

War aber sicher angebracht mal darauf hinzuweisen - um Verwechslungen definitiv auszuschliessen. Gut, dass Du Jura studierst-da weisst Du, wie Du zu reagieren hast...)

Also, denke mal, dieses fuer mich nicht nachvollziehbare hin und her um Fishbuster oder nicht Fishbuster (ob nun mit beabsichtigtem oder unbeabsichtigem gleichen Namen) in diesem anderen Forum findet auch wieder ein Ende...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Also, denke mal, dieses fuer mich nicht nachvollziehbare hin und her um Fishbuster oder nicht Fishbuster (ob nun mit beabsichtigtem oder unbeabsichtigem gleichen Namen) in diesem anderen Forum findet auch wieder ein Ende...



Das will ich hoffen! Der Webmaster von denen hat mir auch zugesagt die Beiträge zu löschen!  #6 

Aber ärgerlich finde ich das schon. Wenn Fisbuster mir nicht eine bitterböse Mail geschickt hätte, dann hätte ich das gar nicht mitbekommen.  #d  #d  #d


----------



## Rausreißer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

Also, mir geht das nicht in den Kopf warum man seine Persönlichkeit als Erwachsener so verbiegen muss.  

Wo ist der Kick? 

Oder ist das alles ein großes Missverständnis?


Hab Ihr das im SiamFishing.com bemerkt?
Da wird die IP Adresse mit dargestellt… Auch nicht schlecht..


----------



## Fishbuster (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

Das passiert nur in Boards/Foren ohne Anmedung, siehe auch beim bgfc.
Der hier namentlich in dieser Sache genannte Daniel Kresse, wohnort Playa Blanca und sein Arbeitsplatz ist Puerto Calero u. Puerto Blanca, alles Lanzarote, ist Angstellter Skipper auf 2 bekannte Sportfischer Boote die er zeitweise fährt.
Er, mit seinen Gästen hat im Nov.04 dort 7 Blue Marlin gefangen. 
Leider war er nicht auf das Boot "MIZU", was den 450 KG Inselrekord gefangen hat. An dem Tag fuhr er das Boot in Playa Blanca. Soviel als Info von mir dazu. Petri Heil


----------



## Fishbuster (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

Verbesserung: die beiden Häfen heissen nicht Puerto Blanca, sondern Puerto del Carmen.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Ein Sailfisch der keiner ist!!!*

So Günter,
nun solltest Du zufrieden sein, Herr Drescher hat dankenswerterweise die Beiträge gelöscht! Darum hatte ich gebeten!


----------

